# Does really distracting you from the feelings/thougts from DP cure it?



## yuri

I am just curios. I have chosen the way of learning to accept them and my anxiety. I have always pushed unwanted thoughts and feelings away and for me it is a dead end to distract. But we are all different. It seems paradoxically that distracting and trying to avoid the feelings will cure DP because DP seems to start with a trauma that the brain tries to distance it self from. So I`m just curios if people find it helpful in the long run to distract?


----------



## eddy1886

Its a band aid...........But can help when times are really bad.......

Nobody knows what the true cure for DP is......We just develop ways to cope with it...


----------



## Sun Yata

Diving into and embracing the hurt can transform it into peace.

The hurt can be looked at like Mud and when its embraced with the light of your awareness it can bloom into the lotus.

We are all full of so much potential.
Especially people on this site.

We need to face these feelings directly, reach into them and not turn away.

I think embodying the mindset that 'I Am exactly who i'm supposed to be"
Is very powerful, transformative and healing.

Forget about DP/DR, the label should be dropped. Its not who you are. 
We are what we are, and its much more beauitful, deep and powerful then "DP".


----------



## PerfectFifth

Sun Yata said:


> Forget about DP/DR, the label should be dropped. Its not who you are.
> 
> We are what we are, and its much more beauitful, deep and powerful then "DP".


Having a broken leg doesn't make you a broken leg. Having a broken leg still sucks, though, and not identifying as that broken leg doesn't magically fix said leg.


----------



## Sun Yata

PerfectFifth said:


> Having a broken leg doesn't make you a broken leg. Having a broken leg still sucks, though, and not identifying as that broken leg doesn't magically fix said leg.


No it dosent magically fix it, but it can be a big part of healing when you stop telling yourself "I have this or that" or "this isn't how I should be" and "i'm sick". Those thoughts reinforce the symptoms and become truth.

For me when i flipped that mindset and persistently told myself the opposite "i am exactly who i should be at all times" "this is exactly how I should be feeling" those thoughts manifested into my reality and there was no longer an inner conflict within me.


----------



## eddy1886

Sun Yata said:


> Diving into and embracing the hurt can transform it into peace.
> 
> The hurt can be looked at like Mud and when its embraced with the light of your awareness it can bloom into the lotus.
> 
> We are all full of so much potential.
> Especially people on this site.
> 
> We need to face these feelings directly, reach into them and not turn away.
> 
> I think embodying the mindset that 'I Am exactly who i'm supposed to be"
> Is very powerful, transformative and healing.
> 
> Forget about DP/DR, the label should be dropped. Its not who you are.
> We are what we are, and its much more beauitful, deep and powerful then "DP".


Yup....Thats gonna work alright.....NOT!!!

The very heart of DP revolves around the loss of the sense of self and the loss of recognition of your environment. and the loss of regular feelings attached with that environment..

Face your feelings???? Half of the people on here have NO feelings and even if they do they are all terrifying.......

Embrace the hurt???? None of us even know what hurt caused this in the first place...

There is no feeling or hurt with DP just sheer terror and confusion and not knowing what to believe in......

Please stop pep talking...Thats not a good thing to do for DP sufferers...

We want solid answers NOT hocus pocus fantastical suggestions......We are people who doubt...Solid answers and proven treatments are what we want to put our minds at ease.....We are all sick to death of pep talks and guess work..........

Oh and BTW...Its literally impossible to forget about DP...In case you havent noticed...


----------



## Sun Yata

eddy1886 said:


> Yup....Thats gonna work alright.....NOT!!!
> 
> The very heart of DP revolves around the loss of the sense of self and the loss of recognition of your environment. and the loss of regular feelings attached with that environment..
> 
> Face your feelings???? Half of the people on here have NO feelings and even if they do they are all terrifying.......
> 
> Embrace the hurt???? None of us even know what hurt caused this in the first place...
> 
> There is no feeling or hurt with DP just sheer terror and confusion and not knowing what to believe in......
> 
> Please stop pep talking...Thats not a good thing to do for DP sufferers...
> 
> We want solid answers NOT hocus pocus fantastical suggestions......We are people who doubt...Solid answers and proven treatments are what we want to put our minds at ease.....We are all sick to death of pep talks and guess work..........
> 
> Oh and BTW...Its literally impossible to forget about DP...In case you havent noticed.


Its not guess work though, I've put in thousands of hours of inner work over the last 5 years and it was a proven treatment for me. I talked more about what helped me in the Breath Awareness Meditation thread.









I've lived that struggle to my man, for 20 + years. i know the pain. and i've got rid of alot of those symptoms. If its not your cup of tea its all good, i'm sure theres a method/treatment out there that will suit you better, I just came back to the forum to shed some light on what helped me.








cheers


----------



## Broken

Hi again Sun, I have been trying the breath meditation and it seems to be helping... very early days still but I posted a link about the neurobiology of why it might help in your thread.

I think there is a very distinct difference between early, intermittent DP and the disorder itself DPD which is chronic and actually has changes in neurobiology and brain structures, triggered by trauma and drugs and isn't simple to reverse. Simply forgetting about it and carrying on with your life is easier in those intermittent mild forms where distraction can actually get rid of the anxiety and therefore the symptoms.

I think the chronic DPD version actually needs medication or active things that will begin to reverse the brain structures keeping this in place. That makes it sound permanent but I still believe this can be overcome. IMO meditation could help that and has helped people with the chronic DPD version of this triggered my marijuana (Sun Yata above being one of them).

I guess it depends Yuri as to how long you've had this, when it was triggered and if its chronic or intermittent. If it is early, intermittent and caused by anxiety then certainly distracting yourself rather than ruminating on the disorder could help. If its later on ie 6 months or more, triggered by drugs and chronic, then in my experience simply trying to live as normal doesn't work as nothing is changing, And I find I can't exactly lead a normal life with chronic DPD, socialising and working are very very difficult. I do them to my best ability, but I no longer enjoy those aspects of my life


----------



## eddy1886

Only the people on here who have experienced chronic incapacitating DP can tell you how literally impossible it is to stop or alter the thinking patterns....

Anybody on here who has managed to "Think" their way out of DP has not had it in its chronic debilitating form....

The obsessive side to chronic DP is relentless and NO amount of positive thinking makes it go away...If that was the case DP wouldnt be an issue in any of our lives and we could just move along as if it never happened....That is simply not the case with this condition in its true chronic form...

Its basically the same as asking a person with schizophrenia to stop listening to the voices they are hearing...

I believe what you have actually experienced is your DP eased off with time...Which often happens for a certain group of sufferers...Of course they falsely believe that certain ways of thinking etc got them out of it...Thats just not the case...Not with true chronic incapacitating DP anyway...You CANNOT think your way out of true chronic DP...


----------



## Sun Yata

eddy1886 said:


> Only the people on here who have experienced chronic incapacitating DP can tell you how literally impossible it is to stop or alter the thinking patterns....
> 
> Anybody on here who has managed to "Think" their way out of DP has not had it in its chronic debilitating form....
> 
> The obsessive side to chronic DP is relentless and NO amount of positive thinking makes it go away...If that was the case DP wouldnt be an issue in any of our lives and we could just move along as if it never happened....That is simply not the case with this condition in its true chronic form...
> 
> Its basically the same as asking a person with schizophrenia to stop listening to the voices they are hearing...
> 
> I believe what you have actually experienced is your DP eased off with time...Which often happens for a certain group of sufferers...Of course they falsely believe that certain ways of thinking etc got them out of it...Thats just not the case...Not with true chronic incapacitating DP anyway...You CANNOT think your way out of true chronic DP...


I didnt think my way out of it, quite the opposite actually.
But having a positive mindset and positive thoughts did help the healing process along and got rid of a lot of inner conflict.

It was more meditation, yoga, mindfulness/embracing the internal pain energies and the moment that started to heal me. DR symptoms especially.

And yes I was chronic. It wrecked my life. i spent years in a hospital unable to leave my bed, tried all their meds and even turned to shock therapy at one point out of desperation.

But anyways i'm once again stepping away from this site as its not good for my health.

I Wish you well dude, i hope that you find the relief you're looking for.


----------



## Phantasm

yuri said:


> I am just curios. I have chosen the way of learning to accept them and my anxiety. I have always pushed unwanted thoughts and feelings away and for me it is a dead end to distract. But we are all different. It seems paradoxically that distracting and trying to avoid the feelings will cure DP because DP seems to start with a trauma that the brain tries to distance it self from. So I`m just curios if people find it helpful in the long run to distract?


Unless you've forgotten all about it, it's very hard to NOT think about something, so I tend to prefer the term thought dismissal to distraction, as this is about dismissing anything relating to symptoms and giving them as little attention and power as you can. So you might think something quick and simple like, "that's nonsense," and turn your attention to something practical and "real world," thereby orientating yourself in actual life.

A similar way is thought substitution, where you immediately replace delusional or destructive thinking with something more constructive, realistic and positive.

Not saying it's easy because it takes time, but as with all these things getting the ball rolling is the hardest part, and it does get easier with practice. Thoughts are habits and the more attention we give the destructive ones the more power they have. Place DP on a pedestal and worship it, and it will be your god, so belittle it, undermine it, give it as little attention as you can, and think of it in any way that makes you feel better and more empowered.

For example, some people balk when someone suggests simply telling yourself it's "just anxiety," but leave theoretical debates to the master-debaters and just see if it makes YOU feel better about it by looking at it in a diminished way, as mundane, even boring. If you feel lighter and less overwhelmed then that's all that matters.

Sometimes it goes deeper than this and we have to look at why we are tearing ourselves apart in the first place, and behind this can be a destructive core belief that we are flawed, damaged or bad. The more we identify with this idea instead of challenging it, the more we pick ourselves apart with habits like self-checking and brutal self-analysis, but we can use the same substitution technique here too. When we identify with negative thoughts as our own we are in effect sleeping with the enemy, because often they came from other people who were not concerned with what was best for us. Imagine if a bully hit you with a stick for a while, got bored and left, then you picked it up and kept hitting yourself with it for the rest of your life. It's like that.

Anyway, hope this helps and gives you some food for thought on potential ways of approaching recovery.


----------



## PerfectFifth

Phantasm said:


> Unless you've forgotten all about it, it's very hard to NOT think about something, so I tend to prefer the term thought dismissal to distraction, as this is about dismissing anything relating to symptoms and giving them as little attention and power as you can. So you might think something quick and simple like, "that's nonsense," and turn your attention to something practical and "real world," thereby orientating yourself in actual life.
> 
> A similar way is thought substitution, where you immediately replace delusional or destructive thinking with something more constructive, realistic and positive.
> 
> Not saying it's easy because it takes time, but as with all these things getting the ball rolling is the hardest part, and it does get easier with practice. Thoughts are habits and the more attention we give the destructive ones the more power they have. Place DP on a pedestal and worship it, and it will be your god, so belittle it, undermine it, give it as little attention as you can, and think of it in any way that makes you feel better and more empowered.
> 
> For example, some people balk when someone suggests simply telling yourself it's "just anxiety," but leave theoretical debates to the master-debaters and just see if it makes YOU feel better about it by looking at it in a diminished way, as mundane, even boring. If you feel lighter and less overwhelmed then that's all that matters.
> 
> Sometimes it goes deeper than this and we have to look at why we are tearing ourselves apart in the first place, and behind this can be a destructive core belief that we are flawed, damaged or bad. The more we identify with this idea instead of challenging it, the more we pick ourselves apart with habits like self-checking and brutal self-analysis, but we can use the same substitution technique here too. When we identify with negative thoughts as our own we are in effect sleeping with the enemy, because often they came from other people who were not concerned with what was best for us. Imagine if a bully hit you with a stick for a while, got bored and left, then you picked it up and kept hitting yourself with it for the rest of your life. It's like that.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps and gives you some food for thought on potential ways of approaching recovery.


Yeah, strategies like this can no doubt be helpful.

Not really DP-related, but I used to be envious of others. I fixed this by realizing that it makes more sense to compare myself to a past version of myself rather than comparing myself to others. This way, I focus on my own progress and what I am rather than on what I'm not.


----------



## Phantasm

PerfectFifth said:


> Yeah, strategies like this can no doubt be helpful.
> 
> Not really DP-related, but I used to be envious of others. I fixed this by realizing that it makes more sense to compare myself to a past version of myself rather than comparing myself to others. This way, I focus on my own progress and what I am rather than on what I'm not.


Yes, that sounds like a practical example. You've taken a recurring thought or belief that was causing you harm, and replaced it with one that's more adaptive.

The more central and destructive the belief is to our sense of self, the more it can fuel chronic dissociation, and the more powerful a correction can be.


----------



## Array

Life was 99.9% distracting before DP. You're just a slightly evolved monkey, you're not meant to notice your own consciousness.


----------



## Broken

It's weird actually I just think of this, because it is quite obvious. But we are constantly looking at the symptoms (or I am anyway), whenever I am conscious, so that feedback loop is always there giving a bit of underlying anxiety almost with the thought always in the background "it's still here".

But I guess one reason meditation could work is your eyes are closed but you are still awake and distracting yourself directly from your thoughts to your breath. Whatever can distract you in whatever way may help, but like I say you can't really distract or not focus on something that is always there


----------



## yuri

Thank you for enlightening answers. It is god too see that different things works for different people. I will stick with my way for now, acceptance. For me it is very powerful and I can see the changes it makes. Small changes is better then none and I think in the real world small steps is almost always the only way. When you start to accept your negative thoughts and emotions sometimes they become the same as sensing for example that something is hot or cold or maybe here something on the radio. You acknowledge the information and then you move on. Let the mind do its thing, you cant stop it (I cant anyway) so better just accept it.

It is not helping anyone if we sit in here and reenact the Four Yorkshiremen scethc by Monty Python. Human suffering is absolute. Everybody suffers. Yes everybody. It can be hard to remember that when you have full on anxiety attack but we shouldn't say that people who got well did it because they didn't suffered hard enough. That they didn't have it as extremely hard that I (not meaning me here) have had it. You cant possible know that and that can also scare away the people who got better. We need those people here for inspiration. This is not a competition. It can be soothing to think that your suffering is the worst ever but in the long run it doesn't lead anywhere. You can try to be the winner but you will end up the loser because you just move further away from finding a solution. I have had mental problems for 20 years and suffered enough for a couple of lifetimes. But I got a gift as well. I am stubborn i spades. I have tried most of the different therapies by book at home, also had my own ideas to recover that I tried. Finlay I have find what I think is my way to a better life, acceptance. Hang in there and hopefully you also will find your way. I don't know if it will cure me but I'm going to try. What else is there to do really?


----------



## Phantasm

You sound wise, Yuri.

Yes, I think that it can be so much about how we look at a thing, in a way that makes sense to us, and there can be many ways of describing a similar process. If you have found a way of approaching things that feels right and is helping then stick with it.

The work I've done with core sense-of-self is really another way of healing that inner wound, as with acceptance. Here Sun Yata was describing the same thing:



Sun Yata said:


> I think embodying the mindset that 'I Am exactly who i'm supposed to be"
> 
> Is very powerful, transformative and healing.


Whenever I felt that terrible sense of badness inside, I would use an equivalent phrase like, "I'm not bad or flawed, there was never anything wrong with me," to turn self-judgement into self-support.

Yes, no-one should presume to know another person's medical history, or their experience and knowledge. The old, "if anyone got better they never had it in the first place" argument is one I'm thankful I don't subscribe to. I think it's the illness talking.


----------



## yuri

Phantasm said:


> You sound wise, Yuri.
> 
> Yes, I think that it can be so much about how we look at a thing, in a way that makes sense to us, and there can be many ways of describing a similar process. If you have found a way of approaching things that feels right and is helping then stick with it.
> 
> The work I've done with core sense-of-self is really another way of healing that inner wound, as with acceptance. Here Sun Yata was describing the same thing:
> 
> Whenever I felt that terrible sense of badness inside, I would use an equivalent phrase like, "I'm not bad or flawed, there was never anything wrong with me," to turn self-judgement into self-support.
> 
> Yes, no-one should presume to know another person's medical history, or their experience and knowledge. The old, "if anyone got better they never had it in the first place" argument is one I'm thankful I don't subscribe to. I think it's the illness talking.


Interesting. It sounds like accepting self. That is a hard thing to do. So thanks for another thing I can use in that regard.

Yeah it is the anxiety talking. I have those thoughts and feeling myself from time to time. They come up when you suffer a lot.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Not that you ignore what you think or what you feel.

Not that you trick your self.

Not that you think your way out of it.

You transcend. You go on living. Get out of the mind set that you are mentally crippled with some kind of debilitating mental illness and continue on with your life.

Dont adopt the belief that there is no way out. Thats rediculous and totally not true. Theres always a solution.

Dont listen to people on here who say that there is no remedy that cause DP/DR to go away because there absolutely is.

You can search on youtube and see so many people who recovered from DP/DR and they all say the same thing. You grow out of it.

You go on living and stop believing that you cant and that you have some kind of mental illness.

The sooner you toughen it out, stop worrying about it and go on living the sooner it goes away.

And there is so much you can do to help you do this. Meditation. Exercise. Nutrition/eating well. Yoga. New hobbys. Traveling. etc. These are all great remedies to help you become stronger as a person and to transcend the symptoms that are DP/DR.

Worrying about your mental condition and believing that there is no remedy is useless and totally unbenificial and is obviously not true.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Its really unlike me to call people out but I have to. I go here occasionally just to check things out. I would like to make treatment and understanding of DP/DR more clear to people.

Eddy1886, doesn't fully understand what hes talking about when he says there is no cure. There totally is. DP/DR is totally manageable and treatable.

Also, the things said on this thread by Eddy1886 are very pessimistic, unhelpful, non beneficial, and not true.

I would encourage others to seek other sources for solutions rather then listing to Eddy1886.

Go to youtube and look up videos of people recovered from DP/DR. Its actually very possible.

People please, if you are having a hard time in your life and with your self dont try to give people false ideas that they are doomed just because you your self are having a hard time.


----------



## PerfectFifth

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Its really unlike me to call people out but I have to. I go here occasionally just to check things out. I would like to make treatment and understanding of DP/DR more clear to people.
> 
> Eddy1886, doesn't fully understand what hes talking about when he says there is no cure. There totally is. DP/DR is totally manageable and treatable.
> 
> Also, the things said on this thread by Eddy1886 are very pessimistic, unhelpful, non beneficial, and not true.
> 
> I would encourage others to seek other sources for solutions rather then listing to Eddy1886.
> 
> Go to youtube and look up videos of people recovered from DP/DR. Its actually very possible.
> 
> People please, if you are having a hard time in your life and with your self dont try to give people false ideas that they are doomed just because you your self are having a hard time.


Your own view is very narrow. You seem to suggest meditation, hobbies and such as a solution. What if the condition has an organic, rather than a psychological, cause? What do you think meditation will accomplish in that case? I guess meditation and new hobbies can cure cancer and diabetes in that case too? Look, not everything is as black and white as you think. People with chronic DPDR don't benefit from what you say at all. I've tried exercise and nutrition, and it has absolutely no bearing on my DPDR. My current physical fitness is actually great, and guess what? My DPDR IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS BEFORE, FOR MORE THAN A DECADE!


----------



## fieldsmatt31

My advice to people with DP/DR is simple. Go on with your life. Stop treating your self as a patient with a serious mental illness. As hard as it may be, go on living as you would without it. And as is the case with myself and many others, it goes away.

The advice I give about exercise, nutrition, meditation, etc are all great remedies to help you go on with your life in a healthy manner and to ultimately drop the whole idea of DP/DR all together.

On the matter of you and a few others who claim that DP/DR is non treatable, I have to say you are completely wrong. You are simply expressing your own frustration that you have with your life and your self.

As far as having narrow view, the only ideas I reject here are those that suggest that DP/DR is a chronic debilitating illness that which cripples people and is unmanageable and which has no remedy. This is totally not true. Please, check your self to see if you are being narrow minded your self.

Anyone who reads this, please disregard these people who suggest that DP/DR is a long term illness which has no treatment or remedy. Do not buy into that idea, please. Its not true and it has no place in the group really.

Go on with your life in a healthy manner and it will go away. This happens to many people. More people grow out of this condition than those who do not. You can get lots of recovery stories on youtube.

And what if the condition is organic? What does that even mean? You must mean physiological or physical? It is true that physiology and psychology are interconnected. Its also obvious that DP/DR is both physiological and psychological. Any useful remedy for DP/DR would be to treat both the psychological and physiological health of the organism to enhance the over all well being of the individual.

That is not an outrageous claim as you suggest. It is true. Improve the over all well being of your self, drop the DP/DR cry baby bullshit and go on with your life. Toughen up and move on. That is your remedy for DP/DR. Like it or not.


----------



## eddy1886

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Its really unlike me to call people out but I have to. I go here occasionally just to check things out. I would like to make treatment and understanding of DP/DR more clear to people.
> 
> Eddy1886, doesn't fully understand what hes talking about when he says there is no cure. There totally is. DP/DR is totally manageable and treatable.
> 
> Also, the things said on this thread by Eddy1886 are very pessimistic, unhelpful, non beneficial, and not true.
> 
> I would encourage others to seek other sources for solutions rather then listing to Eddy1886.
> 
> Go to youtube and look up videos of people recovered from DP/DR. Its actually very possible.
> 
> People please, if you are having a hard time in your life and with your self dont try to give people false ideas that they are doomed just because you your self are having a hard time.


I would like to see just where abouts I have stated that DP isnt curable or treatable?????

You are sadly misreading everything I post....


----------



## eddy1886

BTW If you have and know the cure or proper treatment for DP please share it with us all.......................

Or maybe guide us to your magical You Tube cure videos...

Contrary to popular belief I am never negative on here...I am a realist and only deal with scientific facts...

The fact is there is no one size fits all treatment or "cure" for DP...

And if you firmly believe just moving on with life is the true cure for DP I would like you to listen to the people on here who are currently in the throws of chronic long term DP.....Moving on is not possible for them...


----------



## fieldsmatt31

It is possible. Your input here seems very pessimistic to me and very unhelpful. Your input suggests that there are not known remedies to treat DP. There are.

I wouldnt take the time to reread anything you wrote because it isnt worth it. People may derive their own opinions.

But just from your last statement.

...moving on is not possible for them...

thats not true. and you wouldnt know. How would you know? You are not them and you do not know the future?

That is an example of you making statements that arent true and are totally not helpful. Many people recover from this.

Someone was talking with me and said that you made them feel hopeless and that you were scaring them. Because they felt doomed man. You are making it out to be worse then it is. Truly. And that was only one person in a short amount of time I give to being on here.

As an example that person shouldnt have to feel doomed by ideas that you are promoting, simply because the idea is not true. Its not necessary.


----------



## PerfectFifth

fieldsmatt31 said:


> My advice to people with DP/DR is simple. Go on with your life. Stop treating your self as a patient with a serious mental illness. As hard as it may be, go on living as you would without it. And as is the case with myself and many others, it goes away.
> 
> The advice I give about exercise, nutrition, meditation, etc are all great remedies to help you go on with your life in a healthy manner and to ultimately drop the whole idea of DP/DR all together.
> 
> On the matter of you and a few others who claim that DP/DR is non treatable, I have to say you are completely wrong. You are simply expressing your own frustration that you have with your life and your self.
> 
> As far as having narrow view, the only ideas I reject here are those that suggest that DP/DR is a chronic debilitating illness that which cripples people and is unmanageable and which has no remedy. This is totally not true. Please, check your self to see if you are being narrow minded your self.
> 
> Anyone who reads this, please disregard these people who suggest that DP/DR is a long term illness which has no treatment or remedy. Do not buy into that idea, please. Its not true and it has no place in the group really.
> 
> Go on with your life in a healthy manner and it will go away. This happens to many people. More people grow out of this condition than those who do not. You can get lots of recovery stories on youtube.
> 
> And what if the condition is organic? What does that even mean? You must mean physiological or physical? It is true that physiology and psychology are interconnected. Its also obvious that DP/DR is both physiological and psychological. Any useful remedy for DP/DR would be to treat both the psychological and physiological health of the organism to enhance the over all well being of the individual.
> 
> That is not an outrageous claim as you suggest. It is true. Improve the over all well being of your self, drop the DP/DR cry baby bullshit and go on with your life. Toughen up and move on. That is your remedy for DP/DR. Like it or not.


You have no idea what you're talking about. All you're doing is conjecturing and trying to push that as the truth and only solution. Do I know what causes DPDR? No. Do YOU know what causes DPDR? No. Could there be many different causes? Yes. Is there any confirmation that the illness we all here are suffering is even the same one? No!

Look, you're doing everyone a disservice by pushing this idiotic and narrow view. "Toughen up?" LOL. Really? This is just borderline trolling at this point.


----------



## eddy1886

Usually the things we dont like about others are the things we dont like about ourselves...

I will probably be banned soon for being a "Prophet of Doom"........

But I simply refuse to be misquoted...

Now if anywhere on this Forum I have ever stated DP is not curable or treatable I will hold my hands up and say I was totally wrong and I will leave of my own accord...No need to ban me....I will simply apologise and depart...


----------



## fieldsmatt31

The real disservice is exercising ideas that DP/DR is not understandable and not treatable because it is.

It is very much understandable and treatable.

Im not trolling, silly.

You want to hold on to your belief that DP/DR is very chronic and not treatable and severe and all of these things to justify your own suffering. You are identified with it. It is your excuse for being afraid or for being weak or for having a hard time.

IM simply inviting you to toughen up and to make your self healthy and to drop the idea that you can drop DP/DR all together and this makes you mad and desperately want to defend your opinioin.

I think you should let it go man, and move on with your life. Why not? What would be stoping you?

Please remember that I am well experienced with DP/DR. I know all about it. I know it inside and out. Ive experienced the worst of it for 3+ solid years with years of

residue from it.

Sorry man, move on with your life.


----------



## yuri

fieldsmatt31 said:


> The real disservice is exercising ideas that DP/DR is not understandable and not treatable because it is.
> 
> It is very much understandable and treatable.
> 
> Im not trolling, silly.
> 
> You want to hold on to your belief that DP/DR is very chronic and not treatable and severe and all of these things to justify your own suffering. You are identified with it. It is your excuse for being afraid or for being weak or for having a hard time.
> 
> IM simply inviting you to toughen up and to make your self healthy and to drop the idea that you can drop DP/DR all together and this makes you mad and desperately want to defend your opinioin.
> 
> I think you should let it go man, and move on with your life. Why not? What would be stoping you?
> 
> Please remember that I am well experienced with DP/DR. I know all about it. I know it inside and out. Ive experienced the worst of it for 3+ solid years with years of
> 
> residue from it.
> 
> Sorry man, move on with your life.


You are talking about the moment when things start to fall in place. You start to understand and you can take slow steps toward something new. Then it becomes easier. But to get there. To get the insights and the aha moments. To get there can be really tuff and take really long time. Like you said you suffered for three years from DP. The way to move on with your life didn't come to you then and there right? It needed time to develop. Maybe you read some text or watch some clip that made things fall in place? It is the struggle to come to insights that is the hard one. And before that you cant just take someone else words as guidance. Change only comes from inside. You can get inspired from the outside, you can get help from the outside. But true change starts from the inside.


----------



## eddy1886

fieldsmatt31 said:


> The real disservice is exercising ideas that DP/DR is not understandable and not treatable because it is.
> 
> It is very much understandable and treatable.
> 
> Im not trolling, silly.
> 
> You want to hold on to your belief that DP/DR is very chronic and not treatable and severe and all of these things to justify your own suffering. You are identified with it. It is your excuse for being afraid or for being weak or for having a hard time.
> 
> IM simply inviting you to toughen up and to make your self healthy and to drop the idea that you can drop DP/DR all together and this makes you mad and desperately want to defend your opinioin.
> 
> I think you should let it go man, and move on with your life. Why not? What would be stoping you?
> 
> Please remember that I am well experienced with DP/DR. I know all about it. I know it inside and out. Ive experienced the worst of it for 3+ solid years with years of
> 
> residue from it.
> 
> Sorry man, move on with your life.


Again I want to know exactly where I stated DP is untreatable or uncurable?????


----------



## PerfectFifth

fieldsmatt31 said:


> The real disservice is exercising ideas that DP/DR is not understandable and not treatable because it is.
> 
> It is very much understandable and treatable.
> 
> Im not trolling, silly.
> 
> You want to hold on to your belief that DP/DR is very chronic and not treatable and severe and all of these things to justify your own suffering. You are identified with it. It is your excuse for being afraid or for being weak or for having a hard time.
> 
> IM simply inviting you to toughen up and to make your self healthy and to drop the idea that you can drop DP/DR all together and this makes you mad and desperately want to defend your opinioin.
> 
> I think you should let it go man, and move on with your life. Why not? What would be stoping you?
> 
> Please remember that I am well experienced with DP/DR. I know all about it. I know it inside and out. Ive experienced the worst of it for 3+ solid years with years of
> 
> residue from it.
> 
> Sorry man, move on with your life.


See, you're making wild assumptions here. You seem to assume that I'm squirming in anguish from my "DPDR" on a daily basis. This isn't the case. I don't give a damn about it at the moment, for example. I browse this forum like any other forum. I'm not here for consolation or to commiserate. I've already applied your so-called cure for years.

I've "just lived" for years, and yet the symptoms remain constant. You're trying to push your "one size fits all" approach to every person here, without realizing that:

1. not everyone might even have the same ailment because everything hinges on subjective verbal descriptions. What does, for example, "I feel spaced out" even mean? It could mean a million different things to different people. Also, many people construe "DPDR" as a kind of existential obsession problem, while others construe it as a collection of perceptual anomalies. Who's right? I'd say the perceptual camp is right because what is the difference between DPDR and simply obsessing about something otherwise? Where's the confirmation that subsuming these people under the "DPDR" category collectively is correct? What's DP, and what isn't? It's all just based on verbal accounts, and that's anything but reliable. This doesn't stop you in pushing your conjectural nonsense, however. You seem to think that you KNOW everything. No, you don't.

2. it may very well be chronic, at least in the sense that while it may not be incurable, the cause will never be found. You seem to be living in an universe where the mind is some magical source of infinite power that can cure anything in the body through sheer force of will. Sorry, but this isn't how this universe works. If you have an organic cause, for example insulin resistance causing diabetes, no amount of willing and hoping will do anything about it. Similarly, if your DPDR symptoms have an organic cause, no amount of "just forget about it, bro, and live!" will accomplish anything, other than perhaps help you cope with the symptoms.

I'm really, REALLY tempted to drop an ad hominem here, but I'll resist this time.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

eddy1886 said:


> Usually the things we dont like about others are the things we dont like about ourselves...
> 
> I will probably be banned soon for being a "Prophet of Doom"........
> 
> But I simply refuse to be misquoted...
> 
> Now if anywhere on this Forum I have ever stated DP is not curable or treatable I will hold my hands up and say I was totally wrong and I will leave of my own accord...No need to ban me....I will simply apologise and depart...


Well great. You confess that you dont know if it is treatable or curable because as you said " if anywhere on this Forum I have ever stated DP is not curable or treatable I will hold my hands up and say I was totally wrong". Your previous words in your previous comment were suggestive that there was no cure, in my opinion, by claiming that "...moving on would be impossible for them..."

Why is it impossible for them? Its not. Whats stopping them? Nothing.

Again, my point is simple. There is a solution. It is very much possible to improve your condition, improve your state of well being, and drop the DP/DR bull crap and move on with your life and grow out of it. People can very much go on to live happy and healthy lives. That's a proven fact.


----------



## eddy1886

fieldsmatt31 said:


> The real disservice is exercising ideas that DP/DR is not understandable and not treatable because it is.
> 
> It is very much understandable and treatable.
> 
> Im not trolling, silly.
> 
> You want to hold on to your belief that DP/DR is very chronic and not treatable and severe and all of these things to justify your own suffering. You are identified with it. It is your excuse for being afraid or for being weak or for having a hard time.
> 
> IM simply inviting you to toughen up and to make your self healthy and to drop the idea that you can drop DP/DR all together and this makes you mad and desperately want to defend your opinioin.
> 
> I think you should let it go man, and move on with your life. Why not? What would be stoping you?
> 
> Please remember that I am well experienced with DP/DR. I know all about it. I know it inside and out. Ive experienced the worst of it for 3+ solid years with years of
> 
> residue from it.
> 
> Sorry man, move on with your life.


30 years of exercise, healthy diet, working hard, getting married, 15 years alcohol and drug free, I walk miles every day, I help countless alcoholics and addicts to recover, I have helped lots of people on here through very tough times...

Please do not tell me to move on with my life....

You know nothing about me....So please dont assume you do...Except the fact you can take my posts and twist them simply because I hit a nerve with you...

Never had to defend myself on here before but I will in this situation....Simply because I have done nothing wrong...

Honestly if anything I have previously posted is that bad you can go ahead and request me to be banned from the site...

I will gladly hold my hands up and apologise if I was wrong in any way....


----------



## PerfectFifth

yuri said:


> Like you said you suffered for three years from DP.


See, that's the thing. How is it certain that his DPDR is my DPDR? He read a bunch of verbal descriptions and thought to himself, "hmm, that kind of matches what I feel like". I did the same, and so did everyone here.

Now, despite this, the reality might be that we might actually feel VERY different because we're both relying on somewhat vague verbal descriptions. We're relying on SUBJECTIVE INTERPRETATION OF LANGUAGE. There's nothing empirical here. That is, in addition to other reasons, why it's beyond idiotic that he's suggesting that he knows exactly what's up and that we all here suffer from EXACTLY the same thing that can be cured in EXACTLY the same way!


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Ive made my point. I dont have anything else to say except that the symptoms of DP/DR are totally treateable. There are many remedies for this depending on the person. These symptoms that are DP/DR do go away. There are many remedies that are optional for a person. If anyone reads this just know that it can totally go away.

Oh, and toughen up.  Seriously.


----------



## PerfectFifth

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Ive made my point. I dont have anything else to say except that the symptoms of DP/DR are totally treateable. There are many remedies for this depending on the person. These symptoms that are DP/DR do go away. There are many remedies that are optional for a person. If anyone reads this just know that it can totally go away.
> 
> Oh, and toughen up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.


Translation: "LALALALALA, I can't hear you, LALALALALA".


----------



## eddy1886

"Oh, and toughen up.







Seriously."

And im being told my advice is dangerous????????????


----------



## Phantasm

I think you were spot on with this comment, Yuri.



yuri said:


> You are talking about the moment when things start to fall in place. You start to understand and you can take slow steps toward something new. Then it becomes easier. But to get there. To get the insights and the aha moments. To get there can be really tuff and take really long time. Like you said you suffered for three years from DP. The way to move on with your life didn't come to you then and there right? It needed time to develop. Maybe you read some text or watch some clip that made things fall in place? It is the struggle to come to insights that is the hard one. And before that you cant just take someone else words as guidance. Change only comes from inside. You can get inspired from the outside, you can get help from the outside. But true change starts from the inside.


Btw, I will just remind people that I can place individuals on post approval without warning if they are a frequent source of problems, and I do keep a tally. Always remember the golden rule.


----------



## Broken

I think this space is becoming quite toxic tbh, the rudeness to people who come back to share their recoveries, and then people wonder why we don't hear back from some people?

I'm open minded to anything and everything causing this, and therefore anything can help. I know it's frustrating to deal with this and how easily others recover, but it could still help someone here, and we don't want to discourage others from returning here with their story.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

I purposefully intended to stir up a small fuss. Because I read some of these things people say, as mentioned in this thread as only one example, and I strongly disagree with what they are saying and how they say it and I wanted to make a point. You can remove me if youd like but what Im saying is true. It sounds harsh but its really not. And I want anyone who is like me and who has been traumatized with 24/7 DP for years to know that it does go away and there are many remedies to help you along.

It should be the first thing people see when they visit the forum. Got DP? Don't worry, it goes away. Here's what you can do to help. Here's some stories from people who have recovered. Here's some advice. Here's some video testimonials of people who have recovered.

Instead I see people telling other people, there are no known cures and people only find ways to cope. I see people saying things like that a lot. I see people arguing with other people who are being optimistic about the experience and who are trying to encourage people to improve their self. I see too often people being pessimistic and rude towards people giving advice.

Yes, Yuri is correct in his comment. It took me a long time to build up the courage to leave the DP and to live and move forward as I was with all of the fog, confusion, no sense of self, no identity, fear, crippling anxiety, and depersonalization. I stayed hidden away for years. I dropped out of college, I avoided having a job, and I stayed to myself as much as possible out of fear and as many people do. I could just barely speak but totally could not hold on a conversation with anyone not even my father. I was out of it. My father died and I became homeless for years. I got no pitty or relief from no one and I had to work on myself to build up courage, strength, and perspective as would anyone with or without DP. It was hard. People would be mean. I could barely even speak. It was very humiliating to be such a mess. But I take it in, accept it, work harder, and keep working on myself to improve myself and my ability to navigate through life peacefully and confidently.

Honestly, I cant see any better way for someone to transcend the DP experience, or move beyond it, except to accept it, move on, and work on your self.

If I had known that earlier during depersonalization I would have leaped. I would have at least tried to develop the courage to drop it and approach life without all of the identity, negative believes, behaviors, and baggage that comes along with the DP experience. I would have got a job or gone to college or gone on an adventure sooner. I wouldn't have given so much power to the idea that I was "sick". Like I said, I would have went on with my life as one would without the DP because ultimately, thats what one has to do anyways, at any point, if they wish to leave the DP.

And it gets easier. Thats why the advice is there to meditate, exercise, practice healthy eating and living. Because these things make you healthier and stronger and thus easier for you to navigate in your self and in the world as you would without DP. If your intention is true and you are serious about leaving DP it gets easier and easier and one day you will notice DP isnt even there and you no longer even give it any thought. Thats how it happens and not just for me but for everyone who goes through it. They just go on living and it goes away.

And thats exactly what I think people should know. It goes away.

The young gentleman earlier in the thread mentioned that he was suffering with DP for 10 years but at that moment wasn't troubled with DP. That lets me know that he needs to move on then. There are people who are traumatized 24/7 with this and who feel doomed that they have a chronic crippling mental illeness which is not the case. But why was the young gentleman here? To socialize? To argue that DP is unknown? To argue there isnt a remedy? To give people support? To reminisce?

I try to encourage people to go on with their life as they would without the DP and to improve their physical and mental health as a remedy to make their self stronger and healthier. It goes away. And they can totally go on to live healthy, happy, and fulfilling lives. But I say this and people want to argue that what im saying is wrong and that I dont know what Im talking about. Because its too hard to just go on living without DP. It is hard. But its not too hard. It goes away.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=DP+recovery


----------



## Sun Yata

^ this is a great conversation, from 9:00-22:00 he describes the practice of transforming your inner pain.

This is the practice i did daily for many years that transformed the DR symptoms in me. I feel it has the potential to help people here. Cheers


----------



## PerfectFifth

Broken said:


> I think this space is becoming quite toxic tbh, the rudeness to people who come back to share their recoveries, and then people wonder why we don't hear back from some people?


Hmm, I wonder why that is. When you have people saying stuff like "just toughen up, bro!", to people who have had chronic DPDR for more than a decade, it shouldn't come as a surprise when that isn't well received. The problem with these "I have discovered the one and only true cure" people is that they really push it as some universal truth. Like all you've got to do is A and B, and you'll be 100% cured because that's what worked for THEM. It's a failure to appreciate that there may be multiple causes for these symptoms, and thus pushing one approach as the definitive one-size-fits-all, "just forget about DPDR!", cure is unbelievably narrow-minded.

I have no problem at all with people who come to post their recovery stories. More power to them. What I do have a problem with is when someone comes here to push their approach as the ultimate cure as if they actually knew the biological abnormalities that cause DPDR and the mechanism of why this method works. There's a certain arrogance to it.

X worked for you? Great! You've shared your story; you've made a positive contribution. That doesn't mean you should now get intoxicated on your discovery and start rubbing it on everyone's face here on the forums as the True Cure™ and lashing out at anyone who dares challenge your claim. There is the difference between someone reasonable and someone who becomes fanatical about their being cured by some method, to the point that they fail to see that perhaps everyone's case is not exactly like their case.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=95110

This is an example of a non-toxic recovery thread. The person isn't trying to push something on others aggressively but just shared his/her own story. But look, even HERE we have fieldsmatt31 using this innocuous, impartial thread as a springboard for pushing his own meditation/yoga/toughen up/self-improvement/etc agenda even though the thread wasn't even asking for any such advice. Hell, it's about someone who RECOVERED, and yet there's a True Cure™ pusher in the thread. So who's the toxic one again?


----------



## REB

Just lift, bro.


----------



## PerfectFifth

The key is understanding that the physical world is beyond subjective life, and emotional intelligence unfolds through self-righteous sensations. That is to say, something we all should understand is that information differentiates into boundless acceptance. What is the ego's role in all this? Well, the ego illuminates sub-empirical potentiality. The search for the inner self is the path to fundamental quantum external reality. Ultimately, once the search is complete, perceptual reality imparts reality to total mortality, alleviating the DPDR symptoms significantly. This is what the recovery process is all about, that fundamental reality unfolds into total acceptance of truth, which in turn gradually cures DP.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Broken Fifth,

Your last comment seems silly to me. But anyways...

I say: LOOK, go on with your life and forget about this DP stuff. It DOES go away. It happened to me and many others. I believe it can happen to you too.

And that makes you mad?

Many people are unsure if they can ever be okay again. It is traumatizing for people, wondering if they have a serious mental disease? NO, they dont. YES, it does away. It goes away naturally.

Im only saying the same thing everyone else who recovers from DP says. GO on with your life, it goes away.

Ive seen it in myself and others that i know personally. And there are so many people even on youtube telling their DP story.

I give basic life advice that most people should already know. Improve your physical health, improve you mental health, and you improve your over all state of well being. Use these things as remedies to counter the struggle of DP and to gain perspective and strentgh to help you along your journey and to ultimately forget about DP. And go on with your life as you would without it and it goes away. Eventually, you dont even think about it.

No one can tell me thats not true. And you cant tell me DP is caused by "biological abnormalities". Its not.

You're not even making sense to me really.

You say in a previous comment:

"You seem to assume that I'm squirming in anguish from my "DPDR" on a daily basis. This isn't the case. I don't give a damn about it at the moment, for example. I browse this forum like any other forum. I'm not here for consolation or to commiserate."

But then you claim to be a decade long DP sufferer.

I dont think you suffer with DP. I think its behind you and you need to let it go already.

But why do you argue that it doesnt go away?

You just want to argue.

Like a child.

To be honest, I think you just need to grow up.

I cant waste anymore time going back and forth with you. Ill let you have the last word. I really just want to tell you to grow up and stop acting like a baby. And toughen up already. You're 27? Big boy now.

Stop holding on to your past suffering. You dont have DP. Let it go already.


----------



## PerfectFifth

fieldsmatt31 said:


> "You seem to assume that I'm squirming in anguish from my "DPDR" on a daily basis. This isn't the case. I don't give a damn about it at the moment, for example. I browse this forum like any other forum. I'm not here for consolation or to commiserate."
> 
> But then you claim to be a decade long DP sufferer.
> 
> I dont think you suffer with DP. I think its behind you and you need to let it go already.


So a cancer sufferer who has accepted his fate that it's terminal, and not going away, doesn't actually have cancer either? If you actually paid some attention, you'd realize that I've been applying your "cure" for years now. I even explicitly told you that. *I have accepted DPDR and "moved on", yet the symptoms persist. *It seems impossible for you to grasp that point.



> Stop holding on to your past suffering. You dont have DP. Let it go already.


It's great that you know exactly what I have and what I don't have and how I feel. You could make a career out of those clairvoyant abilities.



> You just want to argue.
> 
> Like a child.


No, I don't want to "just argue", but I will surely argue when I see something worth arguing against. "Like a child", really? Now you're trying to condescend me. Great.


----------



## Chip1021

fieldsmatt31 said:


> I give basic life advice that most people should already know. Improve your physical health, improve you mental health, and you improve your over all state of well being. Use these things as remedies to counter the struggle of DP and to gain perspective and strentgh to help you along your journey and to ultimately forget about DP. And go on with your life as you would without it and it goes away. Eventually, you dont even think about it.
> [/font][/color]


This is a perspective that I see a lot on here, and can probably be used to gauge the differences in various people's "conditions". What you say implies that DP only exists because the subject is thinking about it. But what is the "it" that we are referring to here?

Many on this forum, at least as far as I can gauge from the content of their posts, appear to be stuck in an OCD cycle. Their experience is not one of a total loss of self or a sense that external reality is distant and vague but they are obsessed with ideas such as whether or not solipsism is true, for example. They can't seem to just "move on" and except reality as it appears. For such individuals who deal with those issues, I would imagine that moving on with life (whatever that means for them) would deprive them of the obsessions that fuel their symptoms. I would also argue that such individuals are not experiencing DPDR, but rather a form of existential OCD, though that's certainly debatable.

Others on here, though, have a decidedly different experience. One that is independent of the content of their thoughts, anxieties, or activity level. There are many who do go out and live life like normally, but don't feel any rewards from doing so, and feel like automatons at work, with friends and family, etc. and still others experience such crippling visual and cognitive issues that they struggle to find the bathroom in their own houses and read or construct a simple sentence. Are they experiencing DPDR? I would say yes, and then some. But for those individuals, either they are "living life", but the experience is greatly reduced, or they are simply incapable of doing so in their present state. Hence, the presumption of a biological issue (a not unreasonable one, in my view), and a search for a "cure".

Personally, in my experience, the idea that DPDR exists only because I'm thinking about "it" is nonsensical. It is a way of experiencing the self and the world around me. "It" exists regardless of what my attention is focused on, or what activity I may be engaged in. If your experience differs, it makes sense to conclude that the condition from which I suffer is unique from that from which you suffer(ed).


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Id like to be clear what Im referring to as DP or what Im referring to as 'it'.

Im not implying that DP is an OCD like thinking habit. Feeling 'out of your body', detached, feeling as though you have 'lost your sense of self', feeling numb, not knowing who you are or what happened to 'you', confusion, crippling anxiety, a serious dullness of feeling and of the senses, feeling as though things are not real as if you are viewing them from a foggy window or something. Thats what Im referring to as DP. It seems to me that most, if not all, people experience this DP as a sudden shock of anxiety or loss of self. A kind of reaction to stress overload and/or exhaustion. Many people experience depersonalization as they have seemingly lost their sense of self. This can be very shocking to people and rather haunting, hence the OCD type thinking patterns. Therefore, I would only include the OCD type thinking habits as a symptom of DP or Deperonalization Syndrome.

But to be clear, Im only referring to that described above as DP. The process in which a person becomes de-personalized. The loss of or removal of the person.

There are people who complain about feelings of fogginess and dullness of things who suffer due to other underlying conditions that may not actually be related to Depersonalization Syndrome. In which case, in my opinion, wouldnt properly fall into a diagnosis of Depersonalization Syndrome.

And so you present a case in which there are differing conditions unique to each other. The later, a condition in which a person feels like automatons at work and in family life, unrewarded from living life, struggling to find the bathroom and/or to form sentences and things. But I have to ask, what is this person suffering from? I mean, what are the symptoms? Would that be a kind of depersonalization? Aside from not knowing where the bathroom is or not being able to form sentences, that sounds more like depression. Not knowing where the bathroom is or being able to form sentences doesnt necessarily fall into a description of depersonalization.

I just want to be clear.

Wouldn't depersonalization, by definition, mean a separation or process of removal of the person? In either case, I believe a proper definition of Depersonalization Syndrome and description may be useful in the discussion.


----------



## eddy1886

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Broken Fifth,
> 
> Your last comment seems silly to me. But anyways...
> 
> I say: LOOK, go on with your life and forget about this DP stuff. It DOES go away. It happened to me and many others. I believe it can happen to you too.
> 
> And that makes you mad?
> 
> Many people are unsure if they can ever be okay again. It is traumatizing for people, wondering if they have a serious mental disease? NO, they dont. YES, it does away. It goes away naturally.
> 
> Im only saying the same thing everyone else who recovers from DP says. GO on with your life, it goes away.
> 
> Ive seen it in myself and others that i know personally. And there are so many people even on youtube telling their DP story.
> 
> I give basic life advice that most people should already know. Improve your physical health, improve you mental health, and you improve your over all state of well being. Use these things as remedies to counter the struggle of DP and to gain perspective and strentgh to help you along your journey and to ultimately forget about DP. And go on with your life as you would without it and it goes away. Eventually, you dont even think about it.
> 
> No one can tell me thats not true. And you cant tell me DP is caused by "biological abnormalities". Its not.
> 
> You're not even making sense to me really.
> 
> You say in a previous comment:
> 
> "You seem to assume that I'm squirming in anguish from my "DPDR" on a daily basis. This isn't the case. I don't give a damn about it at the moment, for example. I browse this forum like any other forum. I'm not here for consolation or to commiserate."
> 
> But then you claim to be a decade long DP sufferer.
> 
> I dont think you suffer with DP. I think its behind you and you need to let it go already.
> 
> But why do you argue that it doesnt go away?
> 
> You just want to argue.
> 
> Like a child.
> 
> To be honest, I think you just need to grow up.
> 
> I cant waste anymore time going back and forth with you. Ill let you have the last word. I really just want to tell you to grow up and stop acting like a baby. And toughen up already. You're 27? Big boy now.
> 
> Stop holding on to your past suffering. You dont have DP. Let it go already.


"grow up and stop acting like a baby"

Did I actually just read that??????

Narrow Mindedness at its absolute worst...

This is theclassic "pull your socks up" mentality....Its all in your head, You are your own worst enemy, You are just imagining it all..........Often referred to as "Stigma"

Very very dangerous advice to a person suffering from mental health problems.....

And then we wonder why people are taking their own lives.... I will tell you why - Lack of compassion and understanding and support from others with narrow minded views and opinions of mental ill health !!!!!

I suspect a Troll............


----------



## eddy1886

Broken said:


> I think this space is becoming quite toxic tbh, the rudeness to people who come back to share their recoveries, and then people wonder why we don't hear back from some people?
> 
> I'm open minded to anything and everything causing this, and therefore anything can help. I know it's frustrating to deal with this and how easily others recover, but it could still help someone here, and we don't want to discourage others from returning here with their story.


We all agree with this...

BUT .......Not with the idea that there is a one size fits all recovery process OR the idea that you just forget DP and move on and it goes away...Because that is simply not the case for many people on here...

Persistently Insisting that just forgetting DP and "moving on" will cure it for everybody is absolutley ludicrous and will actually strip people of any hope instead of encouraging them...

Im sorry but the individual in question is just not seeing the bigger picture here and is trying to force an extremely narrow minded opinion on people who have alot more experience and knowledge of this condition than themselves...

This all started simply because I stated that his method of recovery WONT and DOESNT work for EVERYBODY...Of course the individual took my statement and ran with it accusing me of (and i quote) "Telling people that DP is INCUREABLE" .....

I have asked the individual in question to point out exactly where I have stated those words and he still cant show me...

As a result I will stand my ground and stick to my open minded opinions as regards this awful condition...

Please god the individual in question doesnt have to return to the site one day with his tail between his legs like so many others on here...And yes Ive seen many return after they claimed to have fully recovered previously...

And now I will be quiet because I sense Trolling at play and am wiser than people may think I am to be sucked in by it...

Over and Out...


----------



## Phantasm

Well, this seems to have come full circle. I've seen this argument acted out many times with different players over the years, but for neutral observers I think it's quite enlightening, and people can decide for themselves who they agree with.

Hopefully future posts can now go back to the OP's original question.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

DP goes away.

IT is treatable.

There are many remedies to help people.

And some people on here obviously like to hold on to their suffering in life and blow it up and make it more special and more severe then it actually is.

Tell them DP goes away and they get mad. Something is being taken from them.

People like to give their suffering a name and carry it around with them. It makes it important. It makes it special. It gives them an excuse. It provides them with identity. Victim mentality.

From the bottom of my heart. Dont fall for it.

You're a human being. A perfect part of the universe. If you don't know what you are, who you are, thats your responsibility to learn as it is for all of us. All of the hazziness and feeelings of DP go away.


----------



## fieldsmatt31

Eddy and Perfect Fifth,

Dont cry. DP isnt that bad. Just gotta toughen up a little, man.









Its so true.

It can be so much worse.


----------



## yuri

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Eddy and Perfect Fifth,
> 
> Dont cry. DP isnt that bad. Just gotta toughen up a little, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so true.
> 
> It can be so much worse.


Just stop it. Your acting is pathetic. You claim to beaten DP but you haven't matured the slightest from it. You just acts like a troll trying to rile people up. If this is your idea of helping people you should really reconsider.


----------



## leminaseri

eddy1886 said:


> Only the people on here who have experienced chronic incapacitating DP can tell you how literally impossible it is to stop or alter the thinking patterns....
> 
> Anybody on here who has managed to "Think" their way out of DP has not had it in its chronic debilitating form....
> 
> The obsessive side to chronic DP is relentless and NO amount of positive thinking makes it go away...If that was the case DP wouldnt be an issue in any of our lives and we could just move along as if it never happened....That is simply not the case with this condition in its true chronic form...
> 
> Its basically the same as asking a person with schizophrenia to stop listening to the voices they are hearing...
> 
> I believe what you have actually experienced is your DP eased off with time...Which often happens for a certain group of sufferers...Of course they falsely believe that certain ways of thinking etc got them out of it...Thats just not the case...Not with true chronic incapacitating DP anyway...You CANNOT think your way out of true chronic DP...


i know you dont come into this forum for 7-8 months but despite? what you mean with „true chronic dp"? it sounds like „yeah man i have the true chronic dp and people who tells: i had dp for 6 years 24/7 and im recovered, no thats not true chronic it was only a delusion of 6 years with 24/7 dp-symptoms."

ridiculous

edit: it has very much to do with the mindset man. to victimize yourself, and always thinking like „fuck man, my life is fucked, im gonna be fucked for my whole life. im a poor fucked sucker on this earth" im very sure no one with this mindset will recover. and you said often your medication gave you a relief of 60 percent. well, for science, there is no medication for dp. and for science it shouldnt work for you. why it worked man?

edit2: i had 4 years of TRUE FULL HEAVY SUPER HYPER CHRONIC DP and i did it to recover with not thinking about dp. so its possible. and IM THE ONEBODY who did it with not thinking about dp and no it was not „just a slight form".


----------



## Findmywayhome

PerfectFifth said:


> You seem to assume that I'm squirming in anguish from my "DPDR" on a daily basis. This isn't the case. I don't give a damn about it at the moment, for example.


Hey Im super late to the party. But wow, this debate was something else. The argument that unfolded on this thread is emblematic of the argument that unfolds within my mind when I ponder this disorder. I think you both make great points. I know this was made two months ago, but I have to address this quote:

PerfectFifth, wouldn't you argue that considering you, "don't give a damn" about your DPD that in some sense you have overcame your disorder? I assume you applied the method of moving on with your life and that has lead you to a state of indifference to your disorder. Now I know technically the symptoms never went away--not even a bit, but doesn't your situation support the idea of accepting and moving on with ones life will benefit them?

Personally, I am currently more or less squirming in anguish everyday because of my DPD. I fear my own consciousness, and I am terrified that my mind will degenerate to the point where it is ultimately deffective. I have accepted the possibility that my DPD might more or less stay with me for the rest of my life. So-- and I am no way undermining what you are going through-- I sincerely desire to be in the state that you are in; indifferent. Your DPD may have not gotten better, but YOU have gotten better, that seems like an accomplishment in my book; a lot of people are chronically debilitated from this disorder.

I like the quote from the Truman Show, "We accept the reality of the world with which we are presented" and this sort of makes me understand how I might be able to accept this disorder like you have, but it has to stabilize.


----------



## PerfectFifth

Findmywayhome said:


> Hey Im super late to the party. But wow, this debate was something else. The argument that unfolded on this thread is emblematic of the argument that unfolds within my mind when I ponder this disorder. I think you both make great points. I know this was made two months ago, but I have to address this quote:
> 
> PerfectFifth, wouldn't you argue that considering you, "don't give a damn" about your DPD that in some sense you have overcame your disorder? I assume you applied the method of moving on with your life and that has lead you to a state of indifference to your disorder. Now I know technically the symptoms never went away--not even a bit, but doesn't your situation support the idea of accepting and moving on with ones life will benefit them?


Well, yes, but I didn't really do anything intentionally; there was no method to my "getting over it." I just got used to it over time, but sometimes it still does bother me, especially when I need to do something that requires a lot of spatial awareness, such as playing sports.

It's a kind of a solution, but it's a soft solution at best because the root problem was never addressed. A deaf person can get used to being deaf, but their deafness still imposes limitations on their life, even if they're not bothered by, or most of the time even aware of, those limitations. I also don't think getting over and ignoring the problem is possible unless it happens naturally. If you're bothered by the symptoms, then you're bothered by them, and I don't think there's much to be done, though things such as Stoic philosophy may help with acceptance and perhaps speed up the process. In any case, eventually you probably do get used to it when it becomes your new normal. That's what happened to me, but sometimes I still get pulled back into it.

But to me this thing really is nothing other than some kind of malfunction in my perception systems, a perpetual feeling like I've had a few beers but only the fuzzy perceptional component. My thinking doesn't seem to be affected at all, at least to a degree where I feel cognitively impaired, nor do I have any obsessions, which seems to be common on here. I can't relate to a statement like "I'm afraid of my consciousness" at all.


----------



## Findmywayhome

Yeah, that makes sense. Id like to think that all the anxieties that stem from the disorder naturally fade over time; but there are quite a lot of people on here who deal with the same fears for months or even years.

I can't say cognitive impairment is really a problem. But to me it feels like their is a strong constant disruption in the continuity of my consciousness--for a lack of a better description. It's like im constantly forgetting everything that lead up to who I am, where I am, and what anything even is. Like I said, I want to think that these sort of symptoms are more temporary-- seeing as though Ive only had this for three months, but unfortunately that may not be the case.

"The key is understanding that the physical world is beyond subjective life, and emotional intelligence unfolds through self-righteous sensations. That is to say, something we all should understand is that information differentiates into boundless acceptance. What is the ego's role in all this? Well, the ego illuminates sub-empirical potentiality. The search for the inner self is the path to fundamental quantum external reality. Ultimately, once the search is complete, perceptual reality imparts reality to total mortality, alleviating the DPDR symptoms significantly. This is what the recovery process is all about, that fundamental reality unfolds into total acceptance of truth, which in turn gradually cures DP."

I have to ask. Did this quote mean anything at all, or were you just trolling. Or am I just too stupid to understand what this means. If this does mean anything, could you elaborate?


----------



## PerfectFifth

Findmywayhome said:


> I have to ask. Did this quote mean anything at all, or were you just trolling. Or am I just too stupid to understand what this means. If this does mean anything, could you elaborate?


Lol, don't worry; it's complete nonsense. I utilized http://wisdomofchopra.com/ to come up with it.


----------



## Findmywayhome

PerfectFifth said:


> Lol, don't worry; it's complete nonsense. I utilized http://wisdomofchopra.com/ to come up with it.


Lol I thought so. So do you experience any depersonalization? Or is it just de realization.


----------



## leminaseri

Array said:


> Life was 99.9% distracting before DP. You're just a slightly evolved monkey, you're not meant to notice your own consciousness.


this is so true man


----------



## my_name_is_idk

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Its really unlike me to call people out but I have to. I go here occasionally just to check things out. I would like to make treatment and understanding of DP/DR more clear to people.
> 
> Eddy1886, doesn't fully understand what hes talking about when he says there is no cure. There totally is. DP/DR is totally manageable and treatable.
> 
> Also, the things said on this thread by Eddy1886 are very pessimistic, unhelpful, non beneficial, and not true.
> 
> I would encourage others to seek other sources for solutions rather then listing to Eddy1886.
> 
> Go to youtube and look up videos of people recovered from DP/DR. Its actually very possible.
> 
> People please, if you are having a hard time in your life and with your self dont try to give people false ideas that they are doomed just because you your self are having a hard time.


thank you so much , I was actually reading other users' comments in this conversation and I was having another breakdown. Thank you, your comment made me hope again <


----------

